# My first cruiser....



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My wife decided to get a cruiser, and for myself I really wanted a vintage Columbia Fire-arrow or Hawthorne V-50.... But couldn't find one at a decent price or condition.
So we went with a pair of Nirve's. She's getting a Minx, and I picked a Fifty-Three.










I was torn between a singlespeed or 3-speed, but finally, I decided on the 3-speed, since I'll be pedalling it up a lot of hills, plus the Fifty-Three looked a bit like the old Columbia Camelback Singlebar bike. It's got a springer fork, 1-1/8" threaded headtube, 26" wheels, one piece crank, Shimano Nexus 3-speed w/ coaster brake, and full-length fenders.

But it's not staying that way!

The Sultan & the rest of the MDC have provided a huge inspiration in this.....

The fenders are getting removed, I'm replacing the OEM barbed stem with a standard threadless stem adapter, either an H-bar or Mary On-One bar, and a beefier vintage springer or leading-link/axle suspension fork (a Lawwill Leader maybe), an alloy seatpost, and a thick BBB Freebase saddle. Hopefully, I can find a front brake hub, but I dunno, they're expensive, from what I've found.
The only thing that bugs me is I can't find any resources on replacing the OEM one-piece cranks with possibly an ISIS outboard bearing crankset. The dropouts on the Nirve are horizontal, so I won't be able to stick a derailleur on it if I wanted to later.

The OEM Nirve Classic tires (3") are ok, but will be replaced with a pair of Schwalbe Hurricanes. I'll have at least one or two other sets of tires for when it's time to heavy-it down the mountain. Right now, I'm considering these:
2.5" Maxxis Holy-Roller
2.5" Kenda Short-Tracker
2.8" Bontrager Big Earl

I just haven't been able to find any reviews on Nirve bikes. Looking at the frame close up, and the welds and quality is definitely better than 90% of the other cruisers on the market. (Micargi= crap, Firmstrong= ???, Greenline= ???, Electra= average, Trek= good)

In any case, this is gonna be fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*I did the same with my cruiser.*

I'm running Mary bars, and a threadless stem adapter also. As far as getting your ISIS splined cranks onto your cruiser, you should be able to get a bottom bracket reducer kit, they're fairly common.

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=CR0500

I have Shimano XT Octalink cranks on mine and haven't had any problems.

Enjoy the build. It'll be fun once you get it on the trails.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info on that BB conversion kit. It's good to see the bar/stem setup I've chosen on a similar bike will work. Great help!


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Edit: Original post has updated picture. We went and picked them up today.
They're very nice bikes, paint & finish done very well. The welds are good, but not nearly as clean & precise as the obsessively laid ones on high-end mountainbikes. Still, I have no doubt that the Nirve frame will hold up to the rigors that I have planned for it. Even so, it's kinda a shame, seeing as how pretty & sparkly the paint is.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, here's the first steps I've taken towards making my Nirve a steelie gravity demon....


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's my wife's Minx Cruiser.... She's keeping it bone-stock.....


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I just recently found a Sturmey-Archer XFD8 front brake hub and bought it for my Nirve Project. Anybody have any experience with these? I don't think they're made anymore. In any case, I'm sure it'll work a helluva lot better than the POS Tektro front rim brake already on the bike (which doesn't work, period)










Also, I have a left over Truvativ Howitzer external-bearing ISIS bottom bracket & a BB shell adapter to make it fit. I put on a broken front derailleur to check for clearance and alignment issues should I decide to run more than one chainring, and it'll work. 
I was contemplating a mustache handle bar yesterday at my LBS, but I decided against it as I'm becoming kinda fond of the sweep bar already on the bike. However, it would be difficult to mount another shifter unless I change out just the left-hand grip.

The last bit I've been trying to figure out is an alternative springer fork, as the OEM one is just too flexy. My LBS has an old AMP fork that I used to visualize my Nirve with a leading-link fork, and there would be definite problems with the fork crown clearing the downtube.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Artsy!


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I got the XFD a couple days ago.... now I just gotta lace it into my wheel.

I did check out the fit, and made sure the torque (I guess that's what it's called) arm bracket fit the springer. I might have to figure something else out, it's a little too large. Even a hose clamp would work better.










As for the XFD.... it's well worth the wait.

I did a review on it over at Singletracks.com.... Basically, the power the 70mm drum-brake generates is massive. I have a strap-wrench that I fit over the axle, and then fully compressed the brake lever..... and it barely moved under all my weight. I have no doubt that this brake-hub will OTB me if I'm not careful. 

On the basis of the quality and power that the XFD has, I'm going to try and track down a XRD 8-spd hub for the rear. Originally, I was planning on either a SRAM i-motion9, or Shimano


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*x-fd availability*



Bombardier said:


> I just recently found a Sturmey-Archer XFD8 front brake hub and bought it for my Nirve Project. Anybody have any experience with these? I don't think they're made anymore. In any case, I'm sure it'll work a helluva lot better than the POS Tektro front rim brake already on the bike (which doesn't work, period)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the s-a drum front hubs are still available from quality. expect retail to be in the 49-69 range depending on your lbs....they're a fun little hub.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

surly357 said:


> the s-a drum front hubs are still available from quality. expect retail to be in the 49-69 range depending on your lbs....they're a fun little hub.


I got mine from Bikeman, $60.

They've got a good selection of Sturmey-Archer stuff.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thats a good looking hub.*

I`m looking for a few front drums myself. Any idea how these compare in quality to the older ones on the used market?
Nice bikes Bomb.
Jeff


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

These new S.A. XFD hubs are excellently built and finished nicely. They spin very smoothly, as good as (if not better) than the OEM front hub that came with the bike, and as I mentioned before, have a surprising amount of braking power. For $60, it'd be really hard for an old brake-hub to compare with the XFD. I've found a couple websites that have replacement brake-shoes and extra bits (cables, brackets, etc.) for nearly pocket-change.
I don't know how the S.A. rear geared-hubs are, but if the XFD is any indication, I'm sure it's worth the fund outlay.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I scrounged up a 3-piece bottom-bracket adapter, Wellgo alloy flats, and a WTB saddle. Off came the one-piece crankset & plastic Nirve pedals. I then pressed in the BB adapter, and installed a Truvativ square-taper MTB bottom bracket w/ a Truvativ X-Flow crankset. Just doing this stuff dropped at least three pounds off the weight of the bike.

I have yet to lace in the XFD front brake. That's next, and I got a set of Alex MTB rims to use instead of the heavy cruiser rims.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been using the Sturmey 90mm drums (model BF) myself - if you can deal with the high-low flange style. Back in the day it was the best option short of big Union drums (95mm). You can find used on the eBay (vintage models have chrome hub and matte steel "porkchop"), SA still makes them so check with LBS or Bikeman.

Here's the new model BF hub:









Here's a 1951 vintage BF hub on my 1936 Schwinn:









Here's a vintage Union 95mm front drum on an Alan Bonds clunker:









For the rear think about a Nexus 8-speed with roller brake - I have that on my Retro bomber and it's more than enough in back - even works on Repack  The Premium model is "trail rated", one of the few planetary hubs that you can shift under load as well.

Nexus on my 1938 frame:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Looking good*

Your project is coming along nicely. I like the front drum brake idea.

I have been looking for a rear drum brake hub for my schwinn cruiser project. Anyone know of a rear drum brake hub in 110mm or 120mm spacing?

I am also trying to use an Amp front fork on my project, but I am having a hard time finding a headset that will work with the frame and the fork. Frame needs a 32.7 cup diameter and I can't seem to find one with a short enough stack height to use the fork with the existing steerer. I may try and machine a longer steerer tube for it but we'll see how ambitious I am.

Keep posting pics as you progress, I am digging your ride so far!

frog


----------



## stealthmarin (Jul 31, 2004)

*edit*


----------



## stealthmarin (Jul 31, 2004)

*edit* (again)


----------



## steel-s-real (Sep 28, 2005)

*Cook Bros.*

There is a neewly listed Cook Bros cruiser on ebay right now....Can anybody take look at the rear disc brake ....???? Never seen it before....That cruiser is sweet, somebody is going to be very happy !!!


----------

